

Ask HN: Have you ever heard of Virtual Sit-in? - benjaminlotan

there seems to be one coming up next week. Has anyone on HN ever heard of these? What have you heard? Should we participate?
http://www.indybay.org/newsitems/2010/10/01/18660447.php
======
hugh3
As a UC employee I had to laugh at this bit:

 _The UC continues to make efforts to expand the prison-military-university-
industrial complex_

You know you've gone off the deep end when you've lumped UC Fricking Berkeley
in as part of the military-industrial complex.

------
gojomo
It's unclear what they mean; they seem to be implying a distributed denial-of-
service attack. (In a sense, a real-world sit-in is a denial-of-service attack
on physical offices and workplaces, so this interpretation is not a stretch.)

Is portraying the UC managers as villains, disrupting normal campus work, and
increasing security/administration costs likely to reverse the state budget
cuts? Or make them worse? Choose wisely.

